# New Guy! DIY Bandsaw Mill ?



## RazrRebel (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey everybody, new guy here. Been reading alot on the homemade sawmills. I'm gonna be starting one soon, and had a few questions. I have two engines at home. I have a Honda 12 hp, and I have a Yanmar two cylinder diesel. I need to get the tag off of it for the ratings and specs. Just wondering if anybody has used a small diesel motor on a homemade mill. The diesel was in a reefer truck to run the compressor. Its not much bigger than the Honda, but it is liquid cooled so it's got a small radiator and fan. I know diesel is an option on some of the bigger production mills. If the diesel will have more grunt for the bigger logs I'd like to use it. I won't be setup for big logs anytime soon, but if I could build it big now it would be better than wanting a bigger one later. If anybody has ever used a diesel i'd like to have a little insight. Thanks, love this forum.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

If this is a manual mill (one you will be pushing) you may want to consider how much weight you'll be adding. A diesel engine is much heavier that an air cooled. If the weight is not a problem I would go with the diesel over the gas, due to the higher torque.

Paul


----------



## RazrRebel (Jan 7, 2015)

Once I get home"at work now SHHHH!" I'll try to get the specs. off of the engine. I don't think it's that much bigger. I do think if I go with the diesel instead of the Honda it will have to be a four post instead of a two post. I'll have to have extra room and support for the radiator and fan. Another question has anybody did a homemade debarker? I think I'm off tomorrow I'll strip that engine and radiator from the enclosure and get some pics.


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

one thing to consider is what your max width will be, that pretty much determines the power needed, for reference the hf mill has an 8 horse ( I think ) for a max cut of 20 " and rumor has it its plenty, the other thing is have you looked at gas prices lately I have always liked other fuels but gas is less than half the cost of diesel now


----------



## RazrRebel (Jan 7, 2015)

I found the specs on my little diesel engine. Its 9 HP at 2950 rpm. Is there a difference in diesel and gas HP. I went and looked for the specs on it and its rated at 9.75. Is there a significant difference in the two engines.


----------



## RazrRebel (Jan 7, 2015)

I meant the Honda is 9.75


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Diesel engines generate more torque. Torque is what will move the blade and HP will keep it moving. Diesel engines are designed to produce power at low RPM. Gasoline engines produce most of their power at high RPM. The smaller engines that we are talking about are usually at 3,600 rpm. So to answer your question HP is HP, however your diesel will generate more power at a lower RPM and is designed for a heaver work load. I think for a mill the diesel will be the best power wise, but as I mentioned it will weigh more than the gas job. Both will do the job, but the diesel will act like it has more hp.

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention is you will need to find out what the rpm is of the diesel at its operating speed, because the actual saw speed in feet per minute will need to be set by this. For example if you want a speed of 4,000 fpm you will use a smaller driven pulley then you would with a gasoline engine. I know this is early, but it is food for thought.

Paul


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The diesel will burn less fuel. With the current fuel prices that's a wash. The diesel is probably quieter. As said before the diesel will have more torque. As for a debarker my uncles mill has a blade that cuts through the bark it runs in front of the bandsaw blade. It is about 6 inches in diameter and a 1/4 thick. It is mounted on a spring loaded arm as to always make contact with the log. It is driven by a hydraulic motor.


----------

